# Trunk Center bar... what to do?



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok, the center trunk bar on the B14's. I hate them..  Help me choose which one looks the best.

A.









or

B.









or

C.










I'm adding a spoiler, tinting the windows, and also getting ser rims. Which way will look the best?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I say B, it would be the most original...like having a 200sx center peice on a sentra


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

But, harder to do.. 

Or, I should say, easier to screw up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

c.

it looks more appealing 2 me


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

B looks like the phillipean center bars I've seen on the forums... i'm guessing thats what your going for... I'd go with C. Very nice, especiall with SE-L tials... (mine came today!!)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

B-but you already know my opinion!I would do it with a very slight curvature instead of a straight line which is how the Phillipino cars are.I'll send you a pic when mine is done in a few weeks.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I guess what you're going to have to do himile, is carve in some contour lines, paint them black, then paint the rest the body color. Going from red trunk reflector to body color without a black contour line will look ugly in my opinion.

I can maybe wait a few weeks to see how yours turns out... assuming you can get photos up of it! 

DryBoy,

I want to see what those SE-L tail lights look like. I did a search and didn't see any pictures, but I read that they were clear instead of amber color. Maybe I can find an SE-L somewhere that still has them in.

Thanks for your opinions, everyone.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*se-l tails*

heres my car w/ SE-L tails...

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

mine....

http://www.nwnismo.com/profiles/sean14.jpg


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea it looks like those...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

hehe, thanks for the pics... they look pretty nice. I might have to look into getting a pair of those in the future. Too much stuff going on now.. 

I did a photoshop with a black trunk, sort of like 200sx's and it looks pretty cool. I think it'd still be better to do it the color of the body though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Id go with B--its original and Ive never seen anyone do it on here B4...

Theres a few of us with the same body color design though










I would have actually done either the B u have there or sum kind of version of it.....If I would have seen the pics B4


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm wondering...does anyone know where you can get the Philipino center bar?I think this would look best.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Hrm... I'm going to go ahead and throw my rims, spoiler, and side skirts on, tint the windows.. then see how it looks before I do anything to the trunk. Painting the trunk is the least expensive thing out of all the other stuff, it can wait. Plus, I want to see what himilefrontier's looks like.. 

What % tint do you have on your car MP2050?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> What % tint do you have on your car MP2050? [/B]



Ive got "Ive got to drive with my windows down at night" % tint on my car  ...lol

they're like a 5-10%...something like that


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I like C because it's pimp,  .


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like C because thats what i did to my trunk bar. Since my car is white (White B14's are the shiznit) i want to get the SE-L tails for street and clear tails for show


----------

